

Show HN: iPhone 6 Radar, an opensource iPhone 6 Sniper with realtime notifications - ychw
https://github.com/ychw/iPhone6Radar

======
ychw
If you want to buy an iPhone 6/6+ from an Apple Store but could never find
one, you may want to try this. Simply add phones to the wish list by model,
carrier, color and storage size. Once they are in stock in nearby Apple
Stores, realtime notifications and email updates will be sent automatically.

With the help of the app, I was able to grab one iPhone 6 at San Francisco Bay
Area, and one iPhone 6 plus in Las Vegas while I was on a road trip! :-)

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ychw/iPhone6Radar/master/S...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ychw/iPhone6Radar/master/Screenshots/i6_radar_1.png)
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ychw/iPhone6Radar/master/S...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ychw/iPhone6Radar/master/Screenshots/i6_radar_2.png)

